

Be Successful First Thing in the Morning - jirinovotny
http://www.dextronet.com/blog/2012/03/be-successful-first-thing-in-the-morning/

======
jakejake
I'm one of those "lazy" late risers. I do my best work at night while you
early risers are snoring.

The only good thing about rising early is so you can catch the early bird
senior citizens special at Denny's.

~~~
ypcx
I wouldn't be confusing this with early rising, despite the fact that the
author has.

If you wake up at 2PM, but first duties are expected from you at 4PM, then you
by all means are an early riser -- in the respect of your own day schedule.

Time doesn't exist. Time is just a way of how we humans learnt to include the
concept of movement of objects in space, into our non-linear memory, so that
we can use it in reasoning. (Earth has rotated by 180 degrees - now who said
it took "12" "hours" and where exactly can these "12 hours" be found,
tangibly? In our head only, and non tangibly. That is, if every human on earth
lost their memory in this very second, those "12 hours" would stop to exist
entirely, until a similar interpretation of Earth's rotation would be devised
again.)

Good morning from GMT+2 btw.

~~~
jakejake
I try to explain that to my co-workers every day!

------
elchief
Morning nazis must die!

